# Band Attacment Instructions



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been working on a sheet to go with slingshots on different band attachments. I need to know if I am leaving any out and if my instructions are clear enough. Any suggestions?

Here is what I have so far:

*InstructionsFor Replacing Tubes On Slingshots*

*Things You'll Need*
Slingshot

Slingshot replacement band kit

Rubbing alcohol

1. First removethe old bands by rolling them backwards off of the slingshot forks. Clean anydebris with alcohol and if necessary sand the fork tubes lightly with a finegrit sandpaper.

2. Press the yoke tip protectors over the ends ofthe yoke. Make sure that the tips fit snugly over the yoke.3. Wet the yoke tips with alittle rubbing alcohol to lubricate. Pull surgical tubing band over the tipsand past the bends in the yoke. Try to keep the tubing centered to align thepouch in the band.


* 4. Let the band dry for atleast an hour before shooting. *

*InstructionsFor Replacing Bands On Slingshots*

*Things You'll Need*
Slingshot

Slingshot replacement band kit with tie down strips

Tie down tool


Remove old bands by pulling the small tab tucked into the securing strips.
Lay slingshot flat and place new band on top of the slingshot slightly below the grove in the slingshot forks.
Place securing strip of rubber on top of band with on end at the grove location and secure with thumb and fingers while picking the slingshot up. Stretch the securing strip and wrap the securing strip around the slingshot forks keeping it inside the grove approximately 4 or 5 times.
Place tie down tool with hook above the securing strip line and continue wrapping 2 to 3 more times. Now secure the end of the strip into the end of the tie down tool and moisten the tool and rubber with a little water or spit and pull end through the rubber forming a loop with a tab sticking up.
*Align theother side of the band evenly with the first side and repeat steps 2 through 4on opposite fork arm. Your bands are now secure but wait until they are dry touse them. You may also trim an excess tab material from the securing strips butbe sure to leave a small tab for ease in band removal later. *

*InstructionsFor Replacing Bands On Chinese Style Slingshots*

*Things You'll Need*
Slingshot

Slingshot replacement band kit 


*This is the simplest band system to replace simply stretch theband and slide it out of the slot in the fork. To insert new bands stretch theband and insert into slot in fork. *

*InstructionsFor Replacing Bands On Slotted Style Slingshots*

*Things You'll Need*
Slingshot

Slingshot replacement band kit



This is also a simple band replacement method. For slingshots witha single slot double the end of the band keeping the tab to the outside of thefork. Stretch the band and insert into slot. Place a small strip of rubber or amatchstick in the loop formed by the band. Grasp the tab and band and pull tosecure. A piece of tape can be placed over the top of the fork to help withbands that tend to ride up in the slot.

For slingshots with double slots stretch the band and insert intothe inside fork slot. Stretch the band again and insert into the outer forkslot. A piece of tape can also be placed over the top of the fork to help withbands that tend to ride up in the slots.


----------

